# Reproduction Weinmann Cables



## shawn57187 (May 16, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get reproduction weinmann cables?

I'm looking for lined housing that is gray with a little bit of glitter in it.

Thanks!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 16, 2016)

You can usually find it NOS on eBay.


----------

